# Martial Arts Flicks



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 9, 2011)

Who are your favorite performers?

What are your favorite flicks?

What are your favorite scenes?

I'll post a few of my favorite gems.

Drunken Master



Once Upon a Time in China



Ong Bak



Enter the Dragon


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 9, 2011)

THE LAST DRAGON, only because I have a thing for Vanity. She probably looks like 50 some years old now, oh wait, she is. And who can forget the ultimate tough guy show down between Bruce Leroy and ShoNuff. Classic kung-foo nonsense.


----------



## theo (Apr 9, 2011)

YouTube search for Steve terada at the diamond nationals.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 9, 2011)

Jimmy Wang Yu. He never misses 







one of his many awesome movies:


----------



## timbaline (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok prepare yourselves for a giant list (I love good Martial Arts Movies)
Undisputed 2 &3 (the first one doesn't matter...)


Wing Chun

Iron Monkey

Ninja

Every Bruce Lee movie...
Zatoichi (all of them are good)

Twinkle Twinkle Lucky Star (this one has more comedy than action, but the fights are amazing Jackie Chan + Samo Hung= WIN)

Ip Man (both of them)


I can't think of anymore atm... I used to have this KungFu channel that would show all kinds of Chinese and Japanese action movies with no trailers what so ever, but then dish network stupidly got rid of it. My whole family was pissed off.


----------



## TraitorsEyes (Apr 15, 2011)

Fist of Legend - Jet Li's remake of Fist of Fury. Full of epic, creative fight scenes. 



it's the one I always choose when people ask what's my favorite martial arts movie.

and the epic 10 man beat down scene Ip Man:



aaaand its parody I just found. I need to find this movie!




edit: and I gotta recommend Reign of Assassins. Really good swordplay with an interesting plot, which is quite rare. It'll have you saying "WHAT A TWIST!"


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Enter the Dragon


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jeff Speakman in "The Perfect Weapon" b/c I trained Kenpo and glad to see a movie about it

Outside of that, anything with Jet Li, Tony Jaa (loved "The Protector"), Donnie Yen, James Lew, and a few others.

I can't, in good conscious, talk about martial arts movies without sharing the scene that spawned parodies of this dialogue for years to come (even in Major Payne):


----------



## slapnutz (Apr 15, 2011)

Loved all HongKong Jackie Chan movies... also the "3 dragon" films. (ones that have Jackie Chan, Summo Hung and Yuen Bieu together...e.g. Lucky stars, Meals on Wheels..etc)

Huge new fan of Scott Adkins from Undisputed 2 & 3.

Huge fan of Michael Jai White from Blood and Bone. Best "hollywood" fight movie in recent years.

Also love a lot of Donnie Yen movies...(IP Man 1 .... 2 was average.)

Jet Li and Once Upon a Time in China series.

Also watched a crap load of HK Legends DVDs and Dragon Dynasty DVDs which have audio commentary by Bey Logan, that man knows his shit.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 17, 2011)

There is an awesome (read: so bad, it will want to make you punch Jesus in the face for not just killing us all when he had the chance) martial arts flick from the early nineties called "Undefeatable."

This is the ending fight scene:


Me and my friends regularly have "Bad Movie Night," and let me tell you, this movie *fucking delivered*. Despite the fact that it was made in 1993, it looks and sounds closer to 1983, with a cheesy synth-rock soundtrack and the most unflattering pants you could possibly put on a woman. Oh, and everyone in this movie knows kung-fu. And I mean EVERYONE, even the most trivial extras.

This is truly one of those movies that is so bad, it's great. It was an absolute hoot to watch. Highly recommended.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 17, 2011)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2: The Secret of the Ooze

Go Ninja Go Ninja Go!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Apr 17, 2011)

Why do I always find the most awesome threads when I'm just about falling asleep? I'll have to check this again tomorrow and throw some links in.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 17, 2011)

I posted a ton of my favorites in this thread a while back:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mo...566-recommend-me-some-martial-arts-films.html


----------

